# What type of product do you recommend for crazy ants?



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I use liquid Terro in the house and then drop granules in a 5' wide perimeter around the outside of the house.

As long as the ants are eating the Terro, keep replenishing it. If they are not eating it, you may want to switch to a protein bait.

It can take a few weeks to get things like this under control and then keep in mind the ants will come back at some point and you'll have to do this again, so don't get discouraged when that happens.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/crazy-ants-c-1_528.html?gclid=CI3D-rzCx84CFYpahgodRCUH3Q


----------

